# Antigua Report



## sailtimeci (Dec 10, 2006)

We had a great 10 day sailing flotilla this past November around Antigua. Hurricane Tomas messed up our opportunity to go to Barbuda but it gave us more time to explore Antigua. We used Horizon Charters there and I cant say enough good things about their service. They have a good selection of boats for a small operation. You can read my trip report here: 
Antigua Sailing Trip Report - Anchorages - Nov 2010


----------

